# how bad of an idea would a cadillac hearse be?



## CelticWanderer

its 1991 Cadillac Brougham Hearse, 103,000 miles for like 3k. Thinking of getting it and turning it into a camper. Thing is i dont know much about cars. Would this just be a really dumb idea? Do cadillacs hold up well over long distance?


----------



## Deleted member 23824

That thing would be to die for!


----------



## Deleted member 24579

I don't think GM vehicles from that period are known for their reliability, but at least you'd rest in peace.


----------



## Matt Derrick

if people can sleep in their truck with a camper shell, i think you could do a hearse. immediate concerns off the top of my head would be headroom/height and gas mileage.


----------



## Jackthereaper

Parts will eat you alive in my experience. Cadillacs shit cost a fortune. Sometimes you can get gm part number stuff that is cheaper, sometimes not.


----------



## CelticWanderer

Jackthereaper said:


> Parts will eat you alive in my experience. Cadillacs shit cost a fortune. Sometimes you can get gm part number stuff that is cheaper, sometimes not.


thats the big one. i figured parts for these things would be expensive. probably couldnt find much at a pull a part either.


----------



## RoadFlower33

Also totally depends on the condition of the car currently. where are you getting it? are you getting it from the morgue, or funeral service r are you buying it from a private owner? a private owner hearse is likely to have a lot more work needing done. if it is a commercial hearse you're likely looking at good maintenance having been done on it and very little actual driving, so the chances of it being run into the ground even after a hundred thirty thousand miles co uhld be low. they might have been really slow miles.... I believe everything stated above is true ish and that means it depends on the year make and model of the car. depending on the Cadillac engine and trans that's in it you may able to swap gm parts pretty ez. You may need Cadillac parts... it's worth looking into for sure. Personally I had a friend who owned the black blacked out hearse it had huge bull horns and skull attached to the front grill the windows were blue not black it was raised just a little and it sounded Epic he used it as a family car it's a dream of mine pimp one out and do a home. But my family owns Auto Parts salvage yards and I'm a mechanic and construction worker and that s*** comes easy and cheap for me


----------



## NineMoreSteps

If you do that and you don't sleep in a coffin, I won't even know what to say to you.


----------



## CelticWanderer

BirdDaddy said:


> Also totally depends on the condition of the car currently. where are you getting it? are you getting it from the morgue, or funeral service r are you buying it from a private owner? a private owner hearse is likely to have a lot more work needing done. if it is a commercial hearse you're likely looking at good maintenance having been done on it and very little actual driving, so the chances of it being run into the ground even after a hundred thirty thousand miles co uhld be low. they might have been really slow miles.... I believe everything stated above is true ish and that means it depends on the year make and model of the car. depending on the Cadillac engine and trans that's in it you may able to swap gm parts pretty ez. You may need Cadillac parts... it's worth looking into for sure. Personally I had a friend who owned the black blacked out hearse it had huge bull horns and skull attached to the front grill the windows were blue not black it was raised just a little and it sounded Epic he used it as a family car it's a dream of mine pimp one out and do a home. But my family owns Auto Parts salvage yards and I'm a mechanic and construction worker and that s*** comes easy and cheap for me


looks to be private owner but the vehicle looks clean, although im sure that doesnt ammount for much. i got a buddy who builds drag trucks to come with me to look at it. the back still has the mounts for holding the coffin. 

sounds like i got a good bit of research to do. 
that black caddy sounds sick, would love to do somethin over the top with this thing


----------



## ClashCityRkr

I reckon it can be done. But prior posters are right, Cadillacs are an expensive repair. 

Also, I'll be the first to point out the obvious; the thing is probably haunted. Be wary of that.


----------



## Jackthereaper

ClashCityRkr said:


> Also, I'll be the first to point out the obvious; the thing is probably haunted. Be wary of that.


Exactly, think of all the strippers and cocaine its previous passengers have indulged in!


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Perhaps you’ll get lucky, and it’ll come with a bunch of 
. . . (gulp) . . .extra parts.


----------



## RoadFlower33

When you test drive it drive it like you stole the motherfuker


----------



## RoadFlower33

If it were me man I would buy it if I could. It would be stealth af if kept the outside original and it looks to have lights on the insied so moving them in a remodel would be ez. I say go for it. Especially with a mechanic friend around...


----------



## RoadFlower33

I just looked again at those pictures wood floor curtains already that Cadillac emblem on the side wall daaaaamn..... just saying make it livable take out those metal things on the floor but the inside sick as it is


----------



## Deleted member 23824

3k for that is chump change, I’d buy it in a minute if it was closer. I’d love to pull my hotdog cart up to a gig with it.

If you can talk him into a long test drive, say an hour, him driving plus you and your mechanic friend, freeway and city, hills, etc. - you’d shake down any immediate problems. A close friend can bring you up to speed on basic maintenance skills to save money. Its’ 109,000 miles were sure to have been easygoing miles, but if the owner has any service records, that would be great. I say buy it, you could convert those soft boxy rails into storage shelves, hell it looks big enough to divide the back into two separate rooms!


----------



## MetalBryan

I agree with BirdDaddy --- hearse IS THE ULTIMATE in stealth city camping. Nobody fucks with a hearse IMO.


----------



## Rjratfink

Cadillacs are usually pretty solid vehicles. However parts will be expensive to replace. But another plus side the fact that they're super easy to work on I'd do it if I had the money and a license lol


----------



## Beegod Santana

David Allen Coe lived outta a hearse in front of the grand ole oprey and it seems to have worked out for him.


----------



## Shane1031

Money comes, money goes. Getting to say you lived in a hearse lasts a lifetime.


----------



## Nola Nick

I considered the same thing once and test drove one that a funeral home was selling. I totally understand the appeal and they drive sooo smooth but I went with a van instead. I do a ton of miles when I’m out and even a older van doesn’t work best for me but damn do I miss the space of van. Gas miles, reliability to lay down the miles is key for me along with being able to sleep.. Also, staying stealthy and off the visual radar. I get it through but personally if I going to be doing any longtime miles I’d find another way.


----------



## Icecoffee2

CelticWanderer said:


> its 1991 Cadillac Brougham Hearse, 103,000 miles for like 3k. Thinking of getting it and turning it into a camper. Thing is i dont know much about cars. Would this just be a really dumb idea? Do cadillacs hold up well over long distance?


Not


----------



## Icecoffee2

Not geared for hiway speeds, poor fuel mileage


----------



## RoadFlower33

Icecoffee2 said:


> Not geared for hiway speeds, poor fuel mileage


Ohhhh!!! This is likley probably the case... would definitely check it out!!! Good call @Icecoffee2


----------



## Icecoffee2

BirdDaddy said:


> Ohhhh!!! This is likley probably the case... would definitely check it out!!! Good call @Icecoffee2


Gears in rearend are changable, need someone who knows how to change them


----------



## CelticWanderer

Icecoffee2 said:


> Gears in rearend are changable, need someone who knows how to change them


the more i hear and read into it the more of a pain in the ass this vehicle seems to be. Guess im gonna have to pass on this. I def dont have the money for expensive parts or changing gears and such like that. oh well. Thanks fer the input every one.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

CelticWanderer said:


> its 1991 Cadillac Brougham Hearse, 103,000 miles for like 3k. Thinking of getting it and turning it into a camper. Thing is i dont know much about cars. Would this just be a really dumb idea? Do cadillacs hold up well over long distance?




If its in good running condition, and you can keep up with the maintenance to keep it that way, your biggest concern is probably gonna be fuel consumption. A quick search shows youre looking at a combined 16 MPG, which is a little worse than my V6 Dakota, and to put it into perspective for you, $25 gets be about a half tank when fuels cheap, but usually closer to 1/2 tank average, which with minimal average around tow driving will last me like 3 days if im lucky.

So id say if it runs and you can afford it...sounds fun!


----------

